# Rocket R58 stopped working!



## Corvid

Hi, my Rocket R58 ran out of water so I filled it up with bottle of Volvic as I always do, but the green light keeps flashing and the machine is not heating up?? I bought it from Bella Barista, but would like to avoid having to send it all the way back there, does anyone have any suggestions/recommendations for a local repairer? I'm in Dorking, Surrey. Many thanks.


----------



## 4085

sounds like it thinks there is no water. Presuming you have switched it off for the night, fingers crossed that when you switch on tomorrow the first thing that happens is the sensor tells the reservoir to auto fill the boiler.

Have you checked the handbook in case there is a reset? @DavecUK will know

User Manual

Turn the on/off switch (4) to the 'on' position '1' and open the steam handle (1). Boiler water ll begins - you will hear the pump's noise.

5. When the boiler is properly lled with water, the pump will stop (you can tell this as the noise will cease). Now close the steam handle.

6. The heating up of the boiler begins.


----------



## Corvid

Many thanks, that seems to be doing the trick! I can stop having a panic attack now with thoughts of going out first thing and buying a Nespresso machine!!!


----------

